# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ παρανοϊκής προσωπικότητας (PPD)

## ioannis2

Βρήκα το πιο κάτω τεστ διάγνωσης δυσλειτουργίας παρανοϊκής προσωπικότητας, που μου φαίνεται καλό.

https://www.psycom.net/paranoid-personality-disorder/

----------


## ioannis2

Ακόμα κι αυτό το τεστ το βρίσκω σχετικό ως προς την εγκυρότητα του αποτελέσματος που θα σου βγάλει. Θα πρέπει να εξειδικεύει στις σκέψεις που στερούνται πραγματικού και λογικού υποβάθρου ώστε να είναι έγκυρο. Διότι υπάρχουν και οι σκέψεις που δεν εμπίπτουν σ αυτή την κατηγορία, δλδ οι σκέψεις που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά επανάκληση από τη μνήμη βιωμάτων ή υποψίες που έχουν βάσιμο υπόβαθρο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ιωάννη Χρονια σου καλα για την εορτή αν και με καθυστέρηση. Ε ερωτησεις τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμίδια μου μοιάζουν. Συνηθως σε τετοια τεστ μετά στέλνουν διαφημιστικά απο την εκαστοτε χωρα για ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας. Thanks for sharing.

----------

